# Sticky  How Your Information Is Used For This Contest



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

As some of you now know, I send a certificate to the 1st place winner of the TOTM. This is something I do personally and is not directly associated with FF (although the admins are aware of it and approve it).

This is how it's done:

I make the certificates each month with the winners name and date of contest. I then send the certificate to the winner via PM or Private Email, which ever way they prefer. I can use the winners real name OR their FF screen name...again at their preference.

Any information you give me that is personal and private (real name, email address, etc.) is only viewable by ME. Mods, Admins, and other members do not have access to this information and I don't keep it myself so this information is secure. I delete all information as soon as the certificates are sent and the next months contest begins. I only keep the entry pics for future reference.

To make things easier for me, if you are a winner of the contest, PLEASE send me the name you would like to appear on your certificate and indicate your preference for receiving it. If you want it sent email then send me your address via PM.
I have been sending individual PM's to winners each month asking for this info but it will make it faster and simpler for me if you send this info yourself as soon as you see that you have won.

Thanks for your cooperation! 

Your contest coordinator,

Rita (aka Buggy)


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Buggy, I am a new member of this site and would like to know more about the TOTM and POTM. I cannot find any information, could you direct me on where to see rules for the contests? Much thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll want to ask Cossie instead, since he's taken over these contests


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok thank you, will do.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Where is Cossie anyways? I haven't seem him OR Sam in a while... Hmmm....


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

How do You Enter?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

You just have to send your picture to whoever is in charge of the contest for that month. Lately, we haven't had any because everyone has disappeared... Just keep checking the POTM and TOTM pages to see if anyone is collecting pictures; they'll announce it on there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In the meantime, take some pictures an pick out the best ones so you'll be ready.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

yep. I think cossie might be back for the june one...


----------



## brobinson (Jan 21, 2012)

So...is anyone doing it anymore?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That is exactly what I'm wondering too.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

if all else fails i can step up and take it over

i do after all work from home and have extra time

Lemme know if someone is needed to run these on a recurring monthly basis


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

We're still doing it. I think Funlad or bml run it. I'm not sure which. Bml did the feb. one so I'd guess he's doing it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the problem is that we need somebody to handle the POTM and the TOTM on a regular basis...not somebody that will do it for a month or so and then skip town..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't worry guys. I'm still here and I check the forums every day. I haven't made many posts lately because of some stuff that has kept me busy the last two weeks. Send in your entries. The contest is still going.


----------



## freddie1 (Jul 23, 2014)

*monthly comps*



Aflat said:


> Buggy, I am a new member of this site and would like to know more about the TOTM and POTM. I cannot find any information, could you direct me on where to see rules for the contests? Much thanks in advance.



 Hi is these competitions still running as I am new here and love this forum xxx


----------

